# Tops and bottoms of interior doors



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

was talking to a buddy painter of more about this. I usually always paint the tops of doors, not so much the bottoms unless they are off to be sprayed. He only paints what you can see.

What is the general consensus on this? Does new construction vs. repaints matter?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

On most occasions, only if asked to. I did work for one GC awhile back who demanded "all 6 sides need to be coated."

If you can see the edge from above or below, like at the top or bottom of a stairwell, then yes.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

you wouldnt want to void the warranty would you?


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> you wouldnt want to void the warranty would you?



is there a warranty on 6 panel hollow-core doors used on most new construction? I seal all sides on exteriors for that reason.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Boden Painting said:


> Tops and bottoms of _*interior*_ doors





johnthepainter said:


> you wouldnt want to void the warranty would you?


I've never come across a warranty issue on interior doors. exterior doors are a different story.



Boden Painting said:


> Does new construction vs. repaints matter?


Yes, I reckon it does matter. I don't do any new construction so interior doors on a repaint, its just not an issue.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Only if asked to, or as PWG stated when you can see the top from a vantage point.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Same here. On the warranty issue, at a builders conference i went to last year, a lawyer advised us (a group of various subs) not to put a warranty in our contracts.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

In new construction, I always try to seal the top and bottom. For repaint, I paint them if they are visible. For new work, stained and lacquered doors are a pain to seal, since you cannot shoot the edges before you stain or you will mess up how the stain takes. And once they are set up to stain and finish, you can not lay them all back down again to get the top and bottom. End up having to do the top and bottom by hand after they are hung, and it is always a pain to paint the bottom by sliding something underneath.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Never.
And technically, exterior doors are "inside" the weatherstripping.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I always do T&B on new doors. I even have my handy dandy inspector mirror.







To check on my guys to make sure they are and check on repaints if I am painting the doors.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I only do tops & bottoms if they're in an area where you can see them unless asked to do otherwise. If it's a color change I'll hit the tops though with atleast 1 coat so it doesn't grab your attention should you be up on a steppy or something.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

JNLP said:


> steppy or something.


No! You can't be.
Your not talking about this are you?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> No! You can't be.
> Your not talking about this are you?


I bet I could cut ceilings alot faster if on that. :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

IMO, top and bottoms should be at least sealed. Tops visable from above should be color of room it swings into. Paint build-up needs be considered so doors don't stick.

How about top edge of door and window trim? Can't tell you how many times I find them unpainted - even after decades of repaints. 

As a paperhanger, I like surfaces next to may paper to be able to be washed easily. Decades of dirt, filth, soot, and crap don't wash off unpainted wood to easily.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

daArch said:


> IMO, top and bottoms should be at least sealed. Tops visable from above should be color of room it swings into. Paint build-up needs be considered so doors don't stick.
> 
> How about top edge of door and window trim? Can't tell you how many times I find them unpainted - even after decades of repaints.
> 
> As a paperhanger, I like surfaces next to may paper to be able to be washed easily. Decades of dirt, filth, soot, and crap don't wash off unpainted wood to easily.


I always paint the top of trim. If it's a non color change & they look good I'll let them go, but that's rare.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It's a must on new doors for warranty. I personally dont think it will prevent a door from warping but its in the fine print.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> It's a must on new doors for warranty. I personally dont think it will prevent a door from warping but its in the fine print.


It is indeed. Well it doesn't state the warrenty is completely void, just if the problem could have been caused by improper finishing. So they'll still cover other problems not related.

You read them things though? If there's a problem they aren't going to get stuck with the bill no matter what. If it wasn't the painter, it was the carpenter. If it wasn't him it was the framer. Not him? Must of been the guy who did the foundation. I love it. :laughing:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

We have to do all edges on new. Masonite doors absorb moisture easily and the lumber companies wont replace the door if the edges were not painted.


----------

